
Ask HN: What C++ unit testing framework do you use? - _lm_
What C++ unit testing framework are you using, and how do you like it? Is it easy to get started using it? Are there many footguns?<p>I&#x27;ve used Boost in the past, but am debating whether I should switch to Google&#x27;s test framework, or to Catch, or something else.
======
hector_ka
I use MinUnit for C on an embedded linux device. Minimum overhead and fast.

That is the MinUnit source code:
[http://www.jera.com/techinfo/jtns/jtn002.html](http://www.jera.com/techinfo/jtns/jtn002.html)

------
billconan
I use [http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtest-overview.html](http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtest-
overview.html) , mostly because my code is Qt based.

Qt is like boost, a all in one solution. With it I have network framework,
threading framework, testing, json parser and lots of things. I want to keep
my projects' dependencies as few as possible. If Qt can do it, I won't include
another.

I had some frustration before when installing Caffe deep learning framework,
which includes many google libraries, including gtest, protobuf and glog. I
want my projects' dependencies to be clean and easy to install.

------
irremediable
Catch, like you mentioned. It's a single-header library that slots very nicely
into my cross-platform C++ programs.

------
wizzerking
I've used Boost in the past when i was forced to use Studio 2005 in 2012
development Now I use CppUnit, and I combine that with a fuzzer

